# Best way to wash a truck...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...is probably to surround yourself with good people!

I'm sure there's a "how many Longhorns does it take to wash a truck" joke in there somewhere. First time I've done something like this. Hope you got a smile out of it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Note that's pretty nea!
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cool...now how did you do it?
James


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That is very very cool. And how did you find identical sextuplets who were willing dress identical and wash that truck?

=o))


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Pretty cool Rusty. Where did you get all them guys that look alike? I


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Pretty cool Rusty. Where did you get all them guys that look alike? I


Sextuplets.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I did something similar with my son playing poker. Never thought of doing with the truck. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

My wife refers to this as "her worst nightmare"!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

You are going to need a bigger truck!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Very cool...now how did you do it?
> James


First get a bucket with soapy water...

James let's use a different example since this has been done. Take a wide shot of you living room with you in a chair. Now move to another chair and take another, lay down onthe couch and take another.

Open two of the images in PS and create a layer mask. Bring up only the relevant part of the image to put you in both chairs. The reason I use relevant part is because in my example of the truck wash I also had to bring up the burnt orange surface relections on te truck to make it look right. Then repeat the process for each additiona James you want to install.

For this one I just took interval shots every minute while washing the truck then just chose the ones that seemed to work the best.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2 cool, I love it....:spineyes::mpd:


----------

